# Does the Hopper 3 still have a fixed reboot time like the Hopper 1?



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Is the Hopper 3 like the Hopper 1 in that it still has a mandatory, fixed update/reboot time rather than the adjustable update/reboot time on the 722?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Two things about that...

The Hopper and Hopper 2 don't have a "mandatory" or "fixed" update time. They will start bugging you at 1:30am, roughly every hour after that until you let them reboot... but you can cancel it. So I wouldn't say that it is "mandatory" its just that it wants to do it, you can't change the time, and if you're not there to cancel it, then it will shut down and reboot.

BUT

The different interface on the Hopper 3 (and its equivalent whenever that rolls out formally to Hopper/Hopper 2) doesn't do that anymore. It doesn't warn you. It will use a non-active tuner to do EPG updates periodically... and then IF you put it in standby, and it stays there a few minutes with no upcoming scheduled events... then it will take advantage of that standby time and do a reboot sometimes. Some Hopper/Hopper 2 users with this new interface can confirm that it works the same as the Hopper 3 in that regard I believe.

Bottom line... you won't have to worry about this on the Hopper 3.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the nightly reboot need to clean "memory [RAM] leak" because of buggy FW and no QA in-house;
EPG/EEPG processing just fine


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Carbon takes away the hourly overnight nag screen. One can disable the inactivity timer, but I would not recommend it (and neither would DISH). That nightly reboot helps keep the receiver running smoother.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't mind a daily reboot, it just needs to do it at a time I prefer, like 11:00 AM.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you have only one way to complain - write to dish CEO


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I set a timer to record during the hourly nag time and that prevents the whole thing from happening. I just manually reboot when it's convenient.


----------

